# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Windows 10 x64 и Frontol 6

## BiderMan

Установил на windows 10 фронтол 6 , и поставил триальную лицензию на 45 дней, и буквально вчера пришлось переустанавливать windows и естественно забыл все данные для фронтола.
А когда по новой прохожу активацию выдает ошибку ("Ключ активации" - триальная лицензия на продукт уже была выдана для этого устройства ранее).
Пробовал менять ip компа, ip сети, менял даже оперативную память, ничего не помогает, что делать?

----------


## yurik_ageev

эмулятор ключа искать

----------

